# Is there a meeting or other even for the week of 03/14?



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Howdy, ya'll!

I'm in my hometown of Arlington this week visiting friends and family and I was wondering if maybe there is a DFWAPC meeting this week I could drop in on. I'd love to visit with folks like Tex Gal, Tex Guy, Bob Alston, Niko and Digital Gods.

I know there is one on Sunday with special guest Dr. Earl Chilton, but I have to go back to Austin that morning so I was hoping there were other activities or smaller clubs in the Metroplex that might have things going on while I'm here. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Dr Chilton has been rescheduled to April because the school being on spring break and no AC. Can you plant on visiting you parents on April 10th? That is when Dr Chilton will be here.


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Sadly, no. Like many people, my PTO is doled out at intervals instead of given to me all at once and here I am using it up for this week for this quarter. Dr. Chilton is local to me and accessible. I was actually hoping for more social interaction than a lecture. The chance to admire other people's tank in person, maybe do a little buying or trading if I see something interesting I can't live without, swap stories and techniques and such like.

I've really got to find a way to get folks in Austin fired up and start an honest to goodness club as opposed to a mailing list that folks just use for trading. I swear, getting a group down there to do anything is like herding cats. 

I come up quite a few times a year, maybe one of these trips will be timed perfectly or I can do a day trip if I learn about it enough advance. Who knows? Maybe April will work out, we'll see. 

Thank you!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

We arenin far west Texas for the week. But if you wouldn't mind stopping by the house for a water change....


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

How big is the list? Maybe start with once a month, have a trade day. Start with something small like that and see what it evolves into.


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Tex Guy said:


> We arenin far west Texas for the week. But if you wouldn't mind stopping by the house for a water change....


I just did one of those before I left last week, so I'm good thanks !


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> How big is the list? Maybe start with once a month, have a trade day. Start with something small like that and see what it evolves into.


All together there are seven of us right now. I manage it, it's a Google group. That's a good idea. I thought maybe if I pick a good weekend and made a post like, "Plant swap at my house! Refreshments and snacks will be served!' that would at least allow me to see everybody's face. I probably should just make it easy and interesting for everyone and maybe the spirit will move us after that.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

That sounds good to me. Sounds like the way we operate our club. Its laid back group. Get that setup and see what will happened.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Or Try this one, "Plant swap at my house! FREE BEER!!"


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Or Try this one, "Plant swap at my house! FREE BEER!!"


Oh lord, that'll get plenty of people's attention but I'm more worried what that could do to me and my property personally. Good marketing, though. I'll keep that ace up my sleeve for the time being.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

As long as you don't sell it, you can't get in trouble is TAC. Pretty plants, good beer and great friends. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

free plants and root beer where? that got my attention... how far is college station? from austin? are there a few planted people there... hit up the school get the college kids in to planted tanks, maybe trying to set up a tank at the school...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm sure the college kids would use the tank for plants but for the alternative kind.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> I'm sure the college kids would use the tank for plants but for the alternative kind.


it's okay.. we can give the the black list stuff to them. .... bad college kids...


----------

